# Peace in the Midst of the Storm!



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2009)

Since I've gotten a few pm's about some things...I felt this would be a perfect time to begin a study about standing strong in the face of the enemy!
**************************
http://www.enduringword.com/commentaries/19003.htm

This is the first Psalm with a title: A Psalm of David when he fled from Absalom his son. James Montgomery Boice points out that since the titles for Psalms are in the canonical text of the Hebrew Bible, “They are to be taken with absolute seriousness throughout.” The events are recorded in 2 Samuel 15-18, but the heart is recorded in this Psalm.

A. David’s trouble and God’s help.

1. (1-2) What those who troubled David did.

LORD, how they have increased who trouble me!
Many are they who rise up against me.
Many are they who say of me,
"There is no help for him in God." Selah

a. How they have increased who trouble me: At the writing of this Psalm David was in a great deal of trouble. His own son led what seemed to be a successful rebellion against him. Many of his previous friends and associates forsook him and joined the ranks of those who troubled him (2 Samuel 15:13).

b. There is no help for him in God: David’s situation was so bad that man felt he was beyond God’s help. Those who said this probably didn’t feel that God was unable to help David; they probably felt that God was unwilling to help him. They looked at David’s past sin and figured, “This is all what he deserves from God. There is no help for him in God.”

i. Shimei was an example of someone who said that God was against David and he was just getting what he deserved (2 Samuel 16:8). This thought was most painful of all for David - the thought that God might be against him and that there is no help for him in God.

ii. “If all the trials which come from heaven, all the temptations which ascend from hell, and all the crosses which arise from the earth, could be mixed and pressed together, they would not make a trial so terrible as that which is contained in this verse. It is the most bitter of all afflictions to be led to fear that there is no help for us in God.” (Spurgeon)

2. (3-4) What God did for David in the midst of trouble.

But You, O LORD, are a shield for me,
My glory and the One who lifts up my head.
I cried to the LORD with my voice,
And He heard me from His holy hill. Selah

a. You, O LORD, are a shield for me: Though many said there was no help for him in God, David knew that God was his shield. Others - even many others - couldn’t shake David’s confidence in a God of love and help.

i. Under attack from a cunning and ruthless enemy, David needed a shield. He knew that God was his shield. This wasn’t a prayer asking God to fulfill this; this is a strong declaration of fact: You, O LORD, are a shield for me.

b. My glory and the One who lifts my head: God was more than David’s protection. He also was the one who put David on higher ground, lifting his head and showing him glory. There was nothing glorious or head-lifting in David’s circumstances, but there was in his God.

i. Men find glory in all sorts of things - fame, power, prestige, or possessions. David found his glory in the LORD. “Oh, my soul, hast thou made God thy glory? Others boast in their wealth, beauty, position, achievements: dost thou find in God what they find in these?” (Meyer)

c. I cried to the LORD with my voice: “Surely, silent prayers are heard. Yes, but good men often find that, even in secret, they pray better aloud than they do when they utter no vocal sound.” (Spurgeon)

d. He heard me from His holy hill: Others said that God wanted nothing to do with David but he could gloriously say, “He heard me.” Though Absalom took over Jerusalem and forced David out of the capitol David knew that it wasn’t Absalom enthroned on God’s holy hill. The LORD Himself still held that ground and would hear and help David from His holy hill.

B. Blessing from and to God.

1. (5-6) God blesses David.

I lay down and slept;
I awoke, for the LORD sustained me.
I will not be afraid of ten thousands of people
Who have set themselves against me all around.

a. I lay down and slept; I awoke: David used both of these as evidence of God’s blessing. Sleep was a blessing, because David was under such intense pressure from the circumstances of Absalom’s rebellion that sleep might be impossible, but he slept. Waking was another blessing because many wondered if David would live to see a new day.

i. “Truly it must have been a soft pillow indeed that could make him forget his danger, who then had such a disloyal army at his back hunting of him.” (Gurnall, cited in Spurgeon)

ii. God sustains us in our sleep, but we take it for granted. But think of it: you are asleep, unconscious, dead to the world - yet you breathe, your heart pumps, your organs operate. The same God who sustains us in our sleep will sustain us in our difficulties.

b. I will not be afraid of ten thousands of people: With God sustaining him, David could stand against any foe. Before it was written God knew the truth of Romans 8:31: If God is for us, who can be against us?

2. (7-8) David blesses God.

Arise, O LORD;
Save me, O my God!
For You have struck all my enemies on the cheekbone;
You have broken the teeth of the ungodly.
Salvation belongs to the LORD.
Your blessing is upon Your people. Selah

a. Arise, O LORD . . . For You have struck all my enemies: David’s mind was both on what he trusted God to do (Save me, O my God) and on what God had done (struck all my enemies . . . broken the teeth of the ungodly). Knowing what God had done gives David confidence in what the LORD would do.

b. Arise, O LORD: This recalled the words of Numbers 10:35, where Moses used this phrase as the children of Israel broke camp in the wilderness. It was a military phrase, calling on God to go forth to both defend Israel and lead them to victory.

c. Broken the teeth of the ungodly: This vivid metaphor is also used in Psalm 58:6. It speaks of the total domination and defeat of the enemy. David looked for protection in this Psalm, but more than protection - he looked for victory. It wasn’t enough for David to survive the threat to the kingdom. He had to be victorious over the threat, and he would with the blessing of God.

d. Salvation belongs to the LORD: David understood that salvation - both in the ultimate and immediate sense - was God’s property. It isn’t the property of any one nation or sect, but of the LORD God. To be saved, one must deal with the LORD Himself.

e. Your blessing is upon Your people: This showed David’s heart in a time of personal calamity. He wasn’t only concerned for God’s hand upon himself, but upon all God’s people. He didn’t pray for preservation and victory in the trial with Absalom just for his own sake, but because it was best for the nation.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 1, 2009)

Pure word and it's from the Lord's heart...  

Thank you, Pastor Wavy.... '


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Pure word and it's from the Lord's heart...
> 
> Thank you, Pastor Wavy.... '


You are welcome, sis.

I find that when there is a good word to talk about, there isn't much activity...but, when there is some type of "leaven" in a thread...there's much activity.

Interesting...indeed.


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you for these words. They are a blessing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thank you for these words. They are a blessing.


Thanks for taking the time to read it


----------



## varaneka (Aug 2, 2009)

awesome post. thank you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> awesome post. thank you!


You are more than welcome!

Bless you!


----------



## goldielocs (Aug 2, 2009)

This lesson is right in time for me... especially this part. I need to go highlight it in my bible right now...

*But You, O LORD, are a shield for me,
My glory and the One who lifts up my head.
I cried to the LORD with my voice,
And He heard me from His holy hill. Selah

a. You, O LORD, are a shield for me: Though many said there was no help for him in God, David knew that God was his shield. Others - even many others - couldn’t shake David’s confidence in a God of love and help.

i. Under attack from a cunning and ruthless enemy, David needed a shield. He knew that God was his shield. This wasn’t a prayer asking God to fulfill this; this is a strong declaration of fact: You, O LORD, are a shield for me.
*

For me, most of the enemies attacks have been in the mind and through people I talked to day to day.  At one point I would get so discouraged about decisions my husband and I made. We decided to have me be a SAHM and homeschool our children because we didn't like the influence secular education was having on them. Even though I knew it was the right thing to do, I still had many hesitations. I'd discuss them with well-meaning friends and family and that would make it worse.  

One of my best friends- a very wise young lady of 64 years- told me to stop talking about my problems and pray.  She said don't tell anyone else anything and just talk to God for peace about our decisions.

Granted, I'd heard this many times, but this time it stuck.  Now I'm in a better place.  When people question what we do or don't do- I just ignore it. 

Thank you for the Word.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> This lesson is right in time for me... especially this part. I need to go highlight it in my bible right now...
> 
> *But You, O LORD, are a shield for me,
> My glory and the One who lifts up my head.
> ...


Amen regarding the bolded....amen!

Thank you for taking the time to read my thread.  I am so blessed that it has given you what you needed for this hour.

Blessings to you and your family...always.


----------



## goldielocs (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen regarding the bolded....amen!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read my thread. I am so blessed that it has given you what you needed for this hour.
> 
> Blessings to you and your family...always.


 
Thanks so much.  I have been meaning to tell you that the kitten in your signature is way too cute.  Whenever I see it, I get tickled.

Have a great day!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> Thanks so much.  I have been meaning to tell you that the kitten in your signature is way too cute.  Whenever I see it, I get tickled.
> 
> Have a great day!


You are more than welcome.  That kitten is getting me through alot....  Everytime I see him turn around and stare....it cracks me up


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 2, 2009)

Emailing this as we speak


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Emailing this as we speak


Amen...it is truly something to read, so thank you for forwarding it.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen...it is truly something to read, so thank you for forwarding it.


 

No thank you! I'm really in a storm and so is my best friend, but I feel so seperate from him (long story) and he is trying so hard to just find God or at least hear him in this storm. I know I'm in my own storm but since I know the end result I so badly want him to come out of this closer to God then he ever was so I email him anything I think might help him, me or my other friends and family.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

BeyondBlessed said:


> No thank you! I'm really in a storm and so is my best friend, but I feel so seperate from him (long story) and he is trying so hard to just find God or at least hear him in this storm. I know I'm in my own storm but since I know the end result I so badly want him to come out of this closer to God then he ever was so I email him anything I think might help him, me or my other friends and family.


I will pray for you and your friend.  Always remember this:

There is nothing to hard for the Lord!

Sometimes when we are going through a storm, all the things that are swirling around in the air, that may cause destruction, will not always be there.  Eventually, the storm will cease and the things that are trying to cause destruction in your life will cease.  Take this time and learn from this.

Get your journal and begin to write down everything that is happening in your life right now.  After the storm is over, go back and read what took place, day by day, and you will see how the Lord spoke to you His plans for your life...it's amazing!

Bless you.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I will pray for you and your friend. Always remember this:
> 
> There is nothing to hard for the Lord!
> 
> ...


 

Thank you! I have actually started since a whole lot of mess has happened and I talk to God a lot more. It's like not knowing God is there but knowing I can go and trust him too. He even gives me more understanding since I know I was moved from him for a reason because my heart is not built to withstand that which he is going through or at least God has other things for me to go through. But thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Thank you! I have actually started since a whole lot of mess has happened and I talk to God a lot more. It's like not knowing God is there but knowing I can go and trust him too. He even gives me more understanding since I know I was moved from him for a reason because my heart is not built to withstand that which he is going through or at least God has other things for me to go through. But thank you for your prayers.


You are welcome, sis.  I totally understand because I'm trusting Him to take care of a situation right now as well, not just for me, but for so many people.

Blessings, always.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are welcome, sis.
> 
> I find that when there is a good word to talk about, there isn't much activity...but, when there is some type of "leaven" in a thread...there's much activity.
> 
> Interesting...indeed.


There are so many hearts and hurts around us.  Our focus has always been to be used of the Lord to be an 'ear', an arm, a heart for those who share their hurts and pains, and even their vents.  

All of us are here for one another, that is God's intent and purpose for this forum.  Iron sharpens Iron and no blade outshines the other.  We know this, above all, we know this and we live it. 

Don't ever stop what you are doing here.  There will always be opposition, but it's God who contends with those who contend with 'His' work.  

As for leaven, where would we be withour 'carbs'.   

Christians After Righteous Bible Study.  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> There are so many hearts and hurts around us.  Our focus has always been to be used of the Lord to be an 'ear', an arm, a heart for those who share their hurts and pains, and even their vents.
> 
> All of us are here for one another, that is God's intent and purpose for this forum.  Iron sharpens Iron and no blade outshines the other.  We know this, above all, we know this and we live it.
> 
> ...


----------



## yodie (Aug 2, 2009)

Great, great, great post. 

I started reading and immediately I started singing..."For thou oh Lord are a shield for me. The glory and the lifter of my head."

Then I continued reading and you had actually posted it there.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you I am going to print this out.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

yodie said:


> Great, great, great post.
> 
> *I started reading and immediately I started singing..."For thou oh Lord are a shield for me. The glory and the lifter of my head."*
> 
> Then I continued reading and you had actually posted it there.


 I love that song....I love the way Israel and Newbreed sang it... 

Yes, He is the lifter of our heads...without His Mercy and His Grace, where, O where would we be?

Thank you, sis...thank you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Thank you I am going to print this out.


You are more than welcome, Highly Favored!


----------



## varaneka (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love that song....I love the way Israel and Newbreed sang it...
> 
> Yes, He is the lifter of our heads...without His Mercy and His Grace, where, O where would we be?
> 
> Thank you, sis...thank you!




off topic. your siggy is creepy LOL

I love cats, but not when they get to staring hahaha


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> off topic. your siggy is creepy LOL
> 
> I love cats, but not when they get to staring hahaha


Yes, its off topic

I happen to think its pretty cute....and quite funny.

It pulled me through last night...get use to him cause he will be in my siggy for a while!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

....................


----------



## zanna (Aug 2, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> off topic. your siggy is creepy LOL
> 
> I love cats, but not when they get to staring hahaha



 I know this is off topic but lol !
 the cat is looking like: "I am watching TV so what. Is there a problem? Go... a---way, back off with your camera NOW" !
PS: and she( the cat) is turning her head slowly, a calculated gesture, what in the world! 

Zanna


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

zanna said:


> I know this is off topic but lol !
> the cat is looking like: "I am watching TV so what. Is there a problem? Go... a---way, back off with your camera NOW" !
> PS: and she( the cat) *is turning her head slowly, a calculated gesture, what in the world!*
> 
> Zanna


  That was the whole point of putting it in my siggy, cause I had to ask myself that question and the cat's stare gave me the answer


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jul 11, 2010)

I felt this needed to be bumped I was just really blessed reading it again a year later!


----------



## Laela (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ thanks for bumping Kimbb. wow... how'd I missed this?!

That's a blessing of a post, ITA


----------

